# Advice on where to live for english teacher/painter and family



## Evinson (Feb 26, 2009)

My Czech wife and boys (aged 4 and 6) are taking me to Italy this september for a 2 year period. In the meantime I have to fill in the small details like learning Italian, finding a small flat and a job teaching english. Ever happened to you? I admit I've thoroughly warmed to the idea seeing that my job (translating) allows me to never have to actually show my face in the office. This is where you fit into the equation, I need advice. I've only spent time in the northern Italian Alps but my family seem sold on a coastal town virtually anywhere in Italy. Is there a big difference in climate say between Rimini and the Calabrian coast? Also, my income is a modest eur1000 pm (minimum from translating work) so I'm looking at taking on a part-time job teaching english to any age group. This teaching income isn't so important as we do have this safety net so whether it would be in exchange for accomodation / similar types of bartering, I'm all ears. I'm a qualified english teacher who teaches art/english at my boys' kindergarten and also at our university so the age groups and levels wouldn't pose a daunting task. If you live in or know a town which may bear fruit for us then please let me know as I'll be cycling around Italy next month (ok I'll have a rail pass just to fill in the gaps!). I have Art colleagues in Rimini but confess I don't know the area. My brother got married in Positano on the Amalfi coast which is a lovely area and may include part of my route. Other than that I've heard that Amantea and a number of villages down the coast towards Reggio have wonderful conditions for living as well as artistic inspiration which is my second love, painting.
Best regards, Evinson and family


----------



## K4ty (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi there!

Parma's a great place to be - nice small town and there's a school which is currently recruiting for teachers for the next academic year - see the website of the Scuola Per L'Europa. It's not on the coast, but you can get there in an hour!

k 





Evinson said:


> My Czech wife and boys (aged 4 and 6) are taking me to Italy this september for a 2 year period. In the meantime I have to fill in the small details like learning Italian, finding a small flat and a job teaching english. Ever happened to you? I admit I've thoroughly warmed to the idea seeing that my job (translating) allows me to never have to actually show my face in the office. This is where you fit into the equation, I need advice. I've only spent time in the northern Italian Alps but my family seem sold on a coastal town virtually anywhere in Italy. Is there a big difference in climate say between Rimini and the Calabrian coast? Also, my income is a modest eur1000 pm (minimum from translating work) so I'm looking at taking on a part-time job teaching english to any age group. This teaching income isn't so important as we do have this safety net so whether it would be in exchange for accomodation / similar types of bartering, I'm all ears. I'm a qualified english teacher who teaches art/english at my boys' kindergarten and also at our university so the age groups and levels wouldn't pose a daunting task. If you live in or know a town which may bear fruit for us then please let me know as I'll be cycling around Italy next month (ok I'll have a rail pass just to fill in the gaps!). I have Art colleagues in Rimini but confess I don't know the area. My brother got married in Positano on the Amalfi coast which is a lovely area and may include part of my route. Other than that I've heard that Amantea and a number of villages down the coast towards Reggio have wonderful conditions for living as well as artistic inspiration which is my second love, painting.
> Best regards, Evinson and family


----------



## Evinson (Feb 26, 2009)

*Thanks K4ty*



K4ty said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Parma's a great place to be - nice small town and there's a school which is currently recruiting for teachers for the next academic year - see the website of the Scuola Per L'Europa. It's not on the coast, but you can get there in an hour!
> 
> k


Parma looks a wonderful place and I'd be there in a flash if it wasn't for my family's wishes. My wife's doctor ordered sea air for a medical condition she has, sounds a wee bit suspicious doesn't it. Anyway the sea it is, otherwise I'm going to be neither husband nor daddy of the month. Ideally this town / village would have english / czech / slovanic language speakers so that we could lapse occasionally into a language we're used too whilst learning Italian. I've heard some good things about Amendolara in Calabria which may not be the most hi-tech comfortable place on earth but we're planning on putting as much (or more) into this village as receiving. This will also be a 1 to 2 year chapter of our lives as the Czech Republic remains our home. I'll look up Scuola Per L'Europa in the meantime and thanks K4ty for thinking of us, Evinson


----------

